# Brain Teaser for Expert Knitter ... ??



## MaggieBelize (Aug 31, 2011)

Okay, who's up for a knitting puzzle? As in, I have translated a knitting pattern from German, got 95% done, but there are some crucial bits I don't get.

So, you don't necessarily need to be able to read German, just be a more experienced knitter than I am - should be a piece o' cake!

This all started on a FB group I belong to, Stitchenachs, for knitters who watch the Outlander series. Somebody posted a photo of a gorgeous wrap called Pfeilraupe, or "Arrow Caterpillar", a free pattern from a German knitter's blog. I'll attach the photo, or you can find it here:

http://alpis-farbenrausch.blogspot.ch/2015/08/wer-will-es-wissen.html

The pattern download is here:

http://alpisanleitungen.files.wordpress.com/2015/08/alpis_pfeilraupe.pdf

So I started translating it, and a German member of our group has agreed to review my translation later this evening. Also - please note - we have emailed the designer, who has given us her express permission to do this, she has like 400-some hearts on her Ravelry pattern but does not write English so she's really excited about this.

Sooooo ... I wondered if anyone here would like to take a crack at it, working from the original German, or from my MS Word doc translation which I'd be happy to send you?

Specifically, you'd need to know short rows, I think the technique she's using is what we in the US call German short rows.

Mwahahaha, let me know if you'd like to play & I'll send you my doc!


----------



## phyllisab (Sep 23, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful, would love to have the pattern (in English) if the designer will let you release when you get in finished.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

That is lovely!


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm pretty sharp at visualisation and would happily look over your translation.


----------



## Ellen Kerr (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm in. Looks like a corner to corner with short row button holes to weave the one end through the other. The holes make the widest part undulate.
Looks beautiful. Love the green (I always love green).


----------



## MaggieBelize (Aug 31, 2011)

It is handsome, isn't it? She's working it bottom up in two halves. Her buttonhole technique is different from standard (or the standard I know), because she says the standard buttonhole is too tight ... that is, the garter stitch fabric relaxes and the buttonhole doesn't ... And thanks Hilary, I've sent you the file ...


----------



## MaggieBelize (Aug 31, 2011)

phyllisab said:


> Absolutely beautiful, would love to have the pattern (in English) if the designer will let you release when you get in finished.


Yes, the designer wants our translation when finished, she will then post it on her website/blog.


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Love the wrap. I don't normally wear them, but this one looks very versatile. Good luck with the pattern.


----------



## aascott52 (Nov 24, 2011)

This looks lovely! I would love to take a look at your translation. I'm pretty good with German short rows. Please send if you can.


----------



## CorvallisKnitter (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm really excited to see this pattern fully translated. I've got this pattern on my favorites list in the hopes that someone would take on the translation!

This translation of knitting terms from German to English might help:

http://www.scribd.com/doc/13075854/German-English-Dictionary-of-Knitting-Terminology#scribd

Here's some of the most used knit stitches translated from German to English:

http://minou14.livejournal.com/11723.html

And here's a German to English for knitting symbols:

http://www.grannys-garret.com/knit/how_to/knitting_symbol_German_to_English.html

Hope to see the English version of this pattern soon!


----------



## MaggieBelize (Aug 31, 2011)

what awesome links!! thank you!!


----------



## SharonT (Apr 4, 2012)

phyllisab said:


> Absolutely beautiful, would love to have the pattern (in English) if the designer will let you release when you get in finished.


Me too! I love it! Great find!


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Would love to have the English translation.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Aunt Nay said:


> Would love to have the English translation.


Me too.


----------



## CorvallisKnitter (Jan 4, 2013)

MaggieBelize said:


> what awesome links!! thank you!!


You're welcome! Here's another link - it's the reversal of what you're doing - but it just might help. English to German knitting terms, etc. on Ravelry:

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/estherkate/how-to---translate-foreign-patterns---english-to-german


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

I would love to try it. Please send your translation


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very beautiful.


----------



## Im.a.knitter (Sep 12, 2015)

Beautiful scarf, I would like a translation also if the designer releases it.



Ellen Kerr said:


> I'm in. Looks like a corner to corner with short row button holes to weave the one end through the other. The holes make the widest part undulate.
> Looks beautiful. Love the green (I always love green).


WOW you have a good eye. :roll: I was going to say the very same thing,  yup that's my story and I'm sticking to it. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Afraid my German is limited to Guten Tag and some other words that wouldn't be acceptable on this forum.
However the scarf is beautiful, hope you get it translated. I would definitely make this if a pattern was available in English.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I would also love to have a copy of that pattern.


----------



## MaggieBelize (Aug 31, 2011)

I think we'll have the translation finished by morning. Time difference from the Rocky Mountains to the Black Forest is becoming an issue right now


----------



## SharonT (Apr 4, 2012)

Thank you, Maggie. It is not easy to do and I appreciate all your work. I am so excited to see if I can make it! &#128522;


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lovely project, hope to see a finished picture.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Beautiful! good luck with your translations.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Amyknits speaks German, maybe she will translate for you.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

keeping this page thank all of you :thumbup:


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Sorry my German is not good enough. The design is lovely.


----------



## shirleycurly (Oct 31, 2011)

Follow the GRAPH on the last page.turn it SIDEWAYS (clockwise) All garter stitch. start at bottom left hand corner. Cast on 12sts and follow the increases on the right side and decreases on the left side. then when you get to so many stitches you decrease on the right to form a wedge shape. the button holes are marked. The numbers of stitches are in the text, Just combine the 2 sets of instructions. I haven't time to rewrite this but not hard. 
I can't translate german but can follow graphs. 
Boy I hope that is right.


----------



## shirleycurly (Oct 31, 2011)

It is beautiful hope someone can write in English.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Gorgeous, good luck and I look forward to seeing it when you finish.


----------



## jewels (May 24, 2011)

I would love to take a look at your word doc to see if I can add any help if you still need help.


----------



## fiberlady (Mar 17, 2015)

Try this link http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pennant. I just bought the pattern yesterday in English.


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

Link won't work with the period at the end. Here it is:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pennant


----------



## Lenaki (Jul 3, 2011)

Oh my, that is gorgeous. I too would love to have the pattern in English. Thank you.


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

Aunt Nay said:


> Would love to have the English translation.


Me too


----------



## CopperEagle (Dec 10, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

I'll play. I know a little German so if you send me your document I'd give it a go.&#128512;


----------



## weezacat (Jul 27, 2011)

My sister sent me this link a few days ago. It shows the button holes.
http://alpistrickbuch.blogspot.nl/2015/08/zierschlitze-stricken.html?m=1


----------



## flhusker (Feb 17, 2011)

MaggieBelize said:


> Yes, the designer wants our translation when finished, she will then post it on her website/blog.


Please let us know when she does as I would love to make it for my granddaughter.


----------



## prairiewmn (May 17, 2012)

I am looking for the English for this shawl as well. I don't speak German, so will be hoping for the English version.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

The designer has a very good translation tool on her page {Ubersetzen) on right hand side:http://alpistrickbuch.blogspot.ch/p/strickdix.html


CorvallisKnitter said:


> I'm really excited to see this pattern fully translated. I've got this pattern on my favorites list in the hopes that someone would take on the translation!
> 
> This translation of knitting terms from German to English might help:
> 
> ...


----------



## kristym (Nov 21, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pennant
This is the pattern inspiration on Ravelry


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

weezacat said:


> My sister sent me this link a few days ago. It shows the button holes.
> http://alpistrickbuch.blogspot.nl/2015/08/zierschlitze-stricken.html?m=1


Thank you for this. I was thinking to knit this one but I notice the button holes on the English version seem to be in a straight row, whereas the buttonholes on the German version are definitely aligned at a slant.
So that was useful to see. One way or another, I want to knit this!


----------



## BaraKiss (Jun 15, 2012)

I love the way that drapes. Would love the pattern after it's translated.


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

How lovely. Can we find that pattern in English?


----------



## chezalvera (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm waiting on this. Love the pattern. By the way, the mermaid afghan in steep diagonal stitch is almost done. Thanks again Hilary.


----------



## MaggieBelize (Aug 31, 2011)

Update: we have submitted our English text translation to the pattern designer for her approval, she is now editing the page layouts and chart keys with her own software. 

I'll post the link here as soon as she posts the translation to her blog!


----------



## chezalvera (Apr 13, 2011)

This is great! Thanks


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

MaggieBelize said:


> Update: we have submitted our English text translation to the pattern designer for her approval, she is now editing the page layouts and chart keys with her own software.
> 
> I'll post the link here as soon as she posts the translation to her blog!


Looking forward to the translation. Thanks for all your efforts!


----------



## sheb61 (Apr 29, 2015)

The yarn is lovely too, would love to know what brand it is. If someone finds out, please let us know.


----------



## SharonT (Apr 4, 2012)

That's wonderful! Thank you!


----------



## MaggieBelize (Aug 31, 2011)

sheb61 said:


> The yarn is lovely too, would love to know what brand it is. If someone finds out, please let us know.


Alpi - the designer - says it's handspun.


----------



## sutclifd (Feb 26, 2013)

Wonderful! I'm excited to see the English version of the pattern! Great job taking on this project!


----------



## Shelly4545 (Oct 4, 2011)

Lovely... Please post a pic when completed....


----------



## CindysKnitN (Oct 15, 2012)

There is also a Ravelry group that can assist with translations http://www.ravelry.com/groups/excuse-me


----------



## nmgarrity (Oct 27, 2014)

Love this!! Looking forward to the english version of the pattern!!


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

chezalvera said:


> I'm waiting on this. Love the pattern. By the way, the mermaid afghan in steep diagonal stitch is almost done. Thanks again Hilary.


That's great (I almost missed your post) - I'm looking forward to seeing a photo when you are finished.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

MaggieBelize said:


> Update: we have submitted our English text translation to the pattern designer for her approval, she is now editing the page layouts and chart keys with her own software.
> 
> I'll post the link here as soon as she posts the translation to her blog!


It's exciting that we are nearly there. As soon as I know the definite yarn weight, I'm off and running. My wee sample worked up well yesterday.


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

This wrap is magnificent, typically do not wear wraps but this one is certainly the exception. It drapes beautifully and appears it would not need constant adjustment. Watching thread for final information regarding instructions in English. Thank you for bringing this to everyone's attention, certainly on my radar.


----------



## ics (Jul 19, 2012)

I hope we may have theEnglish version on KP. The scarf is beautiful. &#128077;


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

I believe AmyKnits has said she's fluent in German. She would be of great assistance here.


----------



## Krwabby (Aug 18, 2011)

MaggieBelize said:


> Update: we have submitted our English text translation to the pattern designer for her approval, she is now editing the page layouts and chart keys with her own software.
> 
> I'll post the link here as soon as she posts the translation to her blog!


I want it too!


----------



## carolelee (Jun 29, 2014)

I also would like a English version.


----------



## littletreasure (Jun 4, 2011)

carolelee said:


> I also would like a English version.


Count me in too!


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

What an interesting design. I can't help with the translation, but would be interested in knowing when the pattern will be available on Ravelry.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Am I missing something here or does it just look easy? I am not a designer or very experienced knitter but I think I could this without a pattern. It is a triangle with buttonholes towards the top. I've done buttonholes and I've done a triangle shawlette/scarf. The hardest part, at least to me would be to know how long and how wide.


----------



## miriwsch (May 16, 2011)

I would love the pattern! Hope designer will share it!


----------



## MaggieBelize (Aug 31, 2011)

And the English translation of the Arrow Caterpillar pattern is up!!

https://alpisanleitungen.files.wordpress.com/2016/01/alpis_pfeilraupe_english.pdf


----------



## miriwsch (May 16, 2011)

thank you so much!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Very pretty pattern and worth the effort. But....I've already tried this with a vintage German sweater pattern that I admired. So I proceeded to completely translate using Google translate and the words (sort of) were correct but, here's the problem, understanding and realizing the methods used from a German cultural view is quite impossible unless you have a German experienced-knitter translate for you. 

I had taken both the German pattern and my "translation" to a German friend at exercise class, but, alas, she hadn't knit in many decades and immediately pointed out this dilemma. So I shelved the project and moved on. Maybe your newer pattern is more universal and easier to translate.


----------



## grammye (Feb 21, 2011)

Here is the link without the "s"

http://alpisanleitungen.files.wordpress.com/2016/01/alpis_pfeilraupe_english.pdf


----------



## semperfyffe (Jan 9, 2015)

The posted link did not work for me. Anyone else having a problem with it? I would like a copy of the pattern please!


----------



## grammye (Feb 21, 2011)

Try the one without the s'.


----------



## semperfyffe (Jan 9, 2015)

Yep, tried that one too and I just get a funny icon with no PDF opening. It may be due to the security settings here at work. I will try again at home. Thanks.


----------



## MaggieBelize (Aug 31, 2011)

How odd! I think it's a WordPress thing. But yes, this alternate link should work:

http://alpisanleitungen.files.wordpress.com/2016/01/alpis_pfeilraupe_english.pdf


----------



## MaggieBelize (Aug 31, 2011)

Or, you can go to the designer's main blog page, here:

http://alpis-farbenrausch.blogspot.ch/p/strickanleitunen.html

Then click the link for "English" to take you to the PDF.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Will have to give this a try! Thank you to the designer of the Arrow Caterpillar for sharing her design with us.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Happy Happy Joy Joy! Thank you! I just got home from the doctor's and here it is, the English version. Downloaded, and now I'm dreaming about how wonderful this is going to be! A lovely gift for a special DIL. Maybe even one for me?


----------



## CorvallisKnitter (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you so much for sharing this new English translation with us! I appreciate all the work you've done to make this happen. 

Now all I have to do is go out and purchase the perfect yarn for this pattern and add it to my Ravelry queue. 
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SharonT (Apr 4, 2012)

Ok, so now that we all have the pattern, thank you Maggie! , what yarn will you use? I have a scarf to finish so when I do start I will be using
Classic Elite yarn in Classic Silk
50% cotton. 30% silk. 20 % nylon. 5 sts/inch using #6 in Purple!
Go!


----------



## MaggieBelize (Aug 31, 2011)

ha ha Sharon, I was just now stash diving ... I'm thinking I'll use this Textiles a Mano / Hilo yarn that I have had for *years* without finding the right pattern for it.

Looks sort of caterpillar-ish, don't you think?


----------



## SharonT (Apr 4, 2012)

Looks perfect! This is such a great pattern and will be awesome to see all the different finished projects!


----------



## Kateydid (Apr 24, 2012)

Uniquely gorgeous!


----------



## CopperEagle (Dec 10, 2013)

Thank you! Beautiful shawl and beautiful crafters to share this.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

There is an English translation here:.http://alpisanleitungen.files.wordpress.com/2016/01/alpis_pfeilraupe_english.pdf

(Removed the s from https so the link will work)


----------



## MaggieBelize (Aug 31, 2011)

Yes, that's the one we just posted - if anyone is still having difficulty getting the link to work, just delete the "s" from "https".


----------



## GreatMary (Oct 14, 2015)

Really beautiful....I hope we will be able to get the pattern when the translation is complete....please???


----------



## GreatMary (Oct 14, 2015)

Oooops!!!! Just saw that the pattern is apparently here already...I guess I should have read all 6 pages of comments before posting instead of just the first 2 pages. Sorry...


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Lovely yarn Maggie! And thank you so much for sharing your find with us all, you've made a lot of people happy!


----------



## MaggieBelize (Aug 31, 2011)

I can't tell you the number of times this forum has helped me, so I'm pleased to be the one sharing this time!


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

MaggieBelize said:


> And the English translation of the Arrow Caterpillar pattern is up!!
> 
> http://alpisanleitungen.files.wordpress.com/2016/01/alpis_pfeilraupe_english.pdf


Thank you for all the work you did in order to present the English translated instructions. Have a couple of WIPs, meantime I need to shop for the perfect yarn for this, one that drapes softly.

Look forward to see all the variations that will be done. Again thank you.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Thank you for all your considerable efforts on this. Thanks also goes to the original designer for being so generous with her pattern. Wonderful!!! Saw this on a Facebook site yesterday but never thought I'd see it in English so quickly! You girls work fast (especially considering the time difference between you!)



MaggieBelize said:


> Or, you can go to the designer's main blog page, here:
> 
> http://alpis-farbenrausch.blogspot.ch/p/strickanleitunen.html
> 
> Then click the link for "English" to take you to the PDF.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Thank you so much for all your efforts in bringing this lovely pattern to us.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

I have a feeling many of us will want this pattern in English. Please let us know when it will be available. And thank you for sharing.


----------



## MaggieBelize (Aug 31, 2011)

Becca, here is the direct link:

http://alpisanleitungen.files.wordpress.com/2016/01/alpis_pfeilraupe_english.pdf

If you have any trouble using this link, just scroll back for alternate ways to get there.


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you Maggie and designer for bringing us this beautiful, unusual pattern. A lot of people here smiling and dreaming and planning. It is so simple and yet so elegant.


----------



## aascott52 (Nov 24, 2011)

Thank you Maggie! I bought my yarn today and am ready to start!


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

JUST TRANSLATED PATTERN.

The pattern has a translator asking what language..
It took about one or two minutes to pop up.
Just be patient.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

JUST TRANSLATED PATTERN.

The pattern has a translator asking what language..
It took about one or two minutes to pop up.
Just be patient.


----------



## Jill Erin (Jan 12, 2014)

Oooooo, I love this pattern. Please share with us where we can download it when you are done.


----------



## Jill Erin (Jan 12, 2014)

OK, I wrote before seeing that you have posted the translated pattern. Thank You!


----------



## Former Leftie Knitter (Sep 28, 2015)

I would also LOVE the pattern in English. Please let me know when it is available. Thank You. I have also conqered right-handed knitting!!!


----------



## MaggieBelize (Aug 31, 2011)

http://alpisanleitungen.files.wordpress.com/2016/01/alpis_pfeilraupe_english.pdf


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you for all your efforts towards getting & sharing this beautiful pattern. Many of us have/will benefit!


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you Maggie for all your hard work and the designer and your willingness to share. Now for my reading glasses as I look at the charts. Here's to knitting.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Thank you, I look forward to making this shawl.


----------



## Gail Stairs (Jan 6, 2016)

Hello, Are you still having problems with the translation? I went to the page you indicated and under the "banner" there are several words i.e. Home.....Click on the third word in. . .a little way down this page there are translation options. . .I click on English and there it was. . .try it


----------



## gardening pat (May 15, 2014)

Can you please add me to the list for the pattern when it is in English? It looks lovely and I know I would enjoy knitting it.


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

I'm not up for translating, but like many others would be delighted to see the translation when you are done!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

this is very interesting.....can't wait to see it in English..
julie


----------



## susanjoy (Aug 13, 2013)

The link to the translation has already been posted several times in this thread.


----------



## MaggieBelize (Aug 31, 2011)

http://alpisanleitungen.files.wordpress.com/2016/01/alpis_pfeilraupe_english.pdf


----------



## Geniir (Jul 7, 2012)

Gail Stairs said:


> Hello, Are you still having problems with the translation? I went to the page you indicated and under the "banner" there are several words i.e. Home.....Click on the third word in. . .a little way down this page there are translation options. . .I click on English and there it was. . .try it


I did this and walla, there it was. Thank you.


----------



## AuntFlunky (Sep 15, 2011)

I would love to try the English translation! I have the PERFECT yarn that is calling this patterns name (obviously, the yarn speaks German)


----------



## SharonT (Apr 4, 2012)

AuntFlunky said:


> I would love to try the English translation! I have the PERFECT yarn that is calling this patterns name (obviously, the yarn speaks German)


😂😂😂 too funny!


----------



## Nitting_More (Nov 8, 2011)

MaggieBelize said:


> And the English translation of the Arrow Caterpillar pattern is up!!
> 
> http://alpisanleitungen.files.wordpress.com/2016/01/alpis_pfeilraupe_english.pdf


Maggie, do you know if there are any plans to add this pattern to Ravelry? It would sure be a good place to look at all the completed projects and I'll bet that there are some already.

Thank you so much for getting the English translation of this pattern to everyone; many kudos to you for following through with this effort. It is such a nice find and I'm looking forward to knitting it as much as everyone else. I'd really like to see yours when it is done.


----------



## MaggieBelize (Aug 31, 2011)

It is on Ravelry, under its German name, here:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pfeilraupe

I'm still mulling over my yarn choice, and need to finish at least one of my WIPs before I can cast on a new project. New Year's resolution, doncha know.


----------



## Pixie Lu (Apr 16, 2015)

Very Beautiful!


----------



## shirleycurly (Oct 31, 2011)

Has anyone posted a machine knit pattern for this yet?


----------



## Seven54 (Nov 8, 2015)

I saw that pattern on Ravelry and stuck it in my favorites for later....never opened it to see if it's in English, hahahaha. I would love to take a crack at your translation. Do I get to keep the scarf? What about donating them for a fund raiser???? Just a thought. 
I will send update photos to make it fun. 
Thanks for doing this and for including all of us!
Happy New Year and blessings.
teresa
(terbor)


----------



## gardening pat (May 15, 2014)

That's a really good idea. Some one out there must be able to write it for machine knitters.If that is YOU please let us have it.


----------



## hettie (Dec 15, 2012)

It is very beautiful, so interesting how it drapes.

I would love to know when the translation ,is published & where it can be bought.

many thanks for showing it to us . You are very clever to manage the translation so far.

Best wishes.


----------



## hilltopper (Jul 16, 2014)

bostonbean2 said:


> Am I missing something here or does it just look easy? I am not a designer or very experienced knitter but I think I could this without a pattern. It is a triangle with buttonholes towards the top. I've done buttonholes and I've done a triangle shawlette/scarf. The hardest part, at least to me would be to know how long and how wide.


Yes, BostonBean, think you might be missing some of the subtlety. Now that the pattern is available in English and accompanied by charts you will see it is not 'just a triangle' but a much more interesting shape made with 'short rows' and a particular selvage. It is also explained the 'button holes' are not done in the ordinary way which might make them too tight for the surrounding fabric. Check out the English version and charts.


----------



## mditter (Apr 29, 2013)

Would love to have the pattern also. Will be keeping an eye out for the translation.


----------



## hilltopper (Jul 16, 2014)

To all who are still look'g for a translation, please read the entire thread. The link to the English translation has been posted again and again. The work has been done and we - certainly I - are grateful to Maggie for sharing her hard work. 

Thank you Maggie.


----------



## mditter (Apr 29, 2013)

Yes, thank you for all the hard work Maggie.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

hilltopper said:


> Yes, BostonBean, think you might be missing some of the subtlety. Now that the pattern is available in English and accompanied by charts you will see it is not 'just a triangle' but a much more interesting shape made with 'short rows' and a particular selvage. It is also explained the 'button holes' are not done in the ordinary way which might make them too tight for the surrounding fabric. Check out the English version and charts.


Thank you! I knew there had to be more to it than what I saw, especially with the talent here. I took a look and it sure is more than just a triangle. Very interesting pattern. Thanks again.


----------



## jewels (May 24, 2011)

I am ready to bind off. I loved knitting this. What a fun knit even though it is just all knit. My question is, for the bind off, do you treat the double stitch at the turns as one stitch or two?


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

jewels said:


> I am ready to bind off. I loved knitting this. What a fun knit even though it is just all knit. My question is, for the bind off, do you treat the double stitch at the turns as one stitch or two?


Treat it as one.


----------



## Knitlady46 (Nov 5, 2012)

I am not familiar with the term double stitch. Is it the kfb? Thanks for your help. I am looking for the "right" yarn to make one. Do you think a long color way would work rather than a solid? With the triangle shape I don't want it to be "striped".


----------



## MaggieBelize (Aug 31, 2011)

Yes, when the designer says "double stitch" she means kfb. (When I translated from the German I changed them all to read kfb, but I noticed her final version had changed all but one occurrence back to the double stitch term.)

There are some 200+ finished projects associated with the pattern on Ravelry, including many that were knitted with a long color change yarn. Some of these do look striped, others look more like color blocks:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pfeilraupe/people


----------



## Knitlady46 (Nov 5, 2012)

Thank you for the quick response. I will check out the completed ones on Ravelry.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

MaggieBelize said:


> Yes, when the designer says "double stitch" she means kfb. (When I translated from the German I changed them all to read kfb, but I noticed her final version had changed all but one occurrence back to the double stitch term.)


No - I believe the double stitch is the turning stitch of the German short rows - where you tug the turn stitch so that both legs are over the top of your needle. Halfway down page 3 of the pattern.

I've just finished blocking mine.


----------



## MaggieBelize (Aug 31, 2011)

Well, I haven't knit this up yet, and I have definitely slept since I worked on the translation, but at the top of Page 3 it still says this:

Short Edge
At the same time, on the right edge of the work on each fourth ridge on the wrong-side row the last st before the selvage stitch is doubled (kfb) and thus makes the inclination of the short edge.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

MaggieBelize said:


> Well, I haven't knit this up yet, and I have definitely slept since I worked on the translation, but at the top of Page 3 it still says this:
> 
> Short Edge
> At the same time, on the right edge of the work on each fourth ridge on the wrong-side row the last st before the selvage stitch is doubled (kfb) and thus makes the inclination of the short edge.


This is the bit I was refering to:
"Upper Long edge [Knitting second half]
From here on you work back again with short rows. Use a SM, to make your life easier.
At this point, we work double stitches as turning stitches!
You should now have at least 60% of your yarn remaining!"


----------



## MaggieBelize (Aug 31, 2011)

I still read it as working a KFB where she says double stitch, but again, I haven't knit this up. 

(And, I should point out, I simply translated her pattern, I didn't rewrite it as maybe I should have done. I tend to overexplain when I write patterns, lol.)

The reason I think that's what she means is because for the Lower Long Edge instructions she says "I have not worked a double stitch here, but simply turned the work, slipped first stitch WYIF and tightened the yarn"

For the Upper Long Edge instructions that you quote, she specifically says she is working the short row turn differently, with a double stitch.

However, notice that on the charts she uses the same symbol for the short row turning stitch for both the Lower and Upper Long Edges ... and a different symbol for KFB.


----------



## jewels (May 24, 2011)

I did the double stitch on the way back. Look it up on the net. It is not a KFB. It works great. Also, when you are casting off, you then consider those as one stitch and not two. Hope that helps. I have made two now and just love them.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

jewels said:


> I did the double stitch on the way back. Look it up on the net. It is not a KFB. It works great. Also, when you are casting off, you then consider those as one stitch and not two. Hope that helps. I have made two now and just love them.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MaggieBelize (Aug 31, 2011)

Okay, I checked on this, and no, it is not a KFB.

The designer shows the stitch here:

http://alpistrickbuch.blogspot.de/2009/09/verkurzte-reihen.html

Verdandi, who helped with the translation, writes: "You pull the yarn very tight and create a double stitch out of one. This stitch will be knit as one later."


----------



## Knitlady46 (Nov 5, 2012)

Thank you for taking the time to research my question and sending the update. Now I know what a double stitch is! This group is the greatest!


----------



## shirleycurly (Oct 31, 2011)

It is in most of the knitting manuals as increase stitch (fully fashioned method)


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

shirleycurly said:


> It is in most of the knitting manuals as increase stitch (fully fashioned method)


This pattern has been translated from the German and uses the German short rows which use double stitches at the turn.


----------



## Gail Stairs (Jan 6, 2016)

I have been Knitting for about 60 yrs but I so appreciate all the info and ideas you all share. . .thank you all


----------



## PinkFlowerPetal (Nov 19, 2015)

shirleycurly said:


> Follow the GRAPH on the last page.turn it SIDEWAYS (clockwise) All garter stitch. start at bottom left hand corner. Cast on 12sts and follow the increases on the right side and decreases on the left side. then when you get to so many stitches you decrease on the right to form a wedge shape. the button holes are marked. The numbers of stitches are in the text, Just combine the 2 sets of instructions. I haven't time to rewrite this but not hard.
> I can't translate german but can follow graphs.
> Boy I hope that is right.


Your method would probably work, but the pattern is written to cast on all stitches at once, and work in short rows, which will make a neater edge.

I will be doing a workshop in May for this pattern, so you are all welcome to join

:lol:


----------



## Simone54 (Oct 9, 2013)

I am almost finished my scarf. It has been an interesting projects. German rows are my favorite short row technique. For anyone taking on this project, I suggest placing a markers at the opening plus at eleven stitches on the tail (left) side and twelve stitches on the edge (right) side


----------



## nmgarrity (Oct 27, 2014)

PinkFlowerPetal said:


> Your method would probably work, but the pattern is written to cast on all stitches at once, and work in short rows, which will make a neater edge.
> 
> I will be doing a workshop in May for this pattern, so you are all welcome to join
> 
> :lol:


I am at the halfway point in making this scarf and started and frogged a number of times. Just wanted to suggest knitting the first row to get a nice edge before starting the short rows.


----------



## nmgarrity (Oct 27, 2014)

Simone54 said:


> I am almost finished my scarf. It has been an interesting projects. German rows are my favorite short row technique. For anyone taking on this project, I suggest placing a markers at the opening plus at eleven stitches on either side.


Nice job! I especially like how your slots look! I am not thrilled with mine, they don't look as neat as yours, a little loose on each end. Any tips?


----------



## PinkFlowerPetal (Nov 19, 2015)

nmgarrity said:


> Nice job! I especially like how your slots look! I am not thrilled with mine, they don't look as neat as yours, a little loose on each end. Any tips?


Try knitting into the back of the stitch before and after the slot, that tightens up the ends.


----------



## Simone54 (Oct 9, 2013)

nmgarrity said:


> Nice job! I especially like how your slots look! I am not thrilled with mine, they don't look as neat as yours, a little loose on each end. Any tips?


Thanks Nmgarrity. I used the cable cast on technique, made sure there was no slack between stitches and knit through the back loop prn. Hope that helps.


----------



## PinkFlowerPetal (Nov 19, 2015)

Simone54 said:


> I am almost finished my scarf. It has been an interesting projects. German rows are my favorite short row technique. For anyone taking on this project, I suggest placing a markers at the opening plus at eleven stitches on the tail (left) side and twelve stitches on the edge (right) side


Nice work!


----------



## nmgarrity (Oct 27, 2014)

Simone54 said:


> Thanks Nmgarrity. I used the cable cast on technique, made sure there was no slack between stitches and knit through the back loop prn. Hope that helps.


What is prn? I too used the cable cast on and then tried a bunch of different things to make the slot look better but they didn't look as neat as yours.


----------



## Simone54 (Oct 9, 2013)

nmgarrity said:


> What is prn? I too used the cable cast on and then tried a bunch of different things to make the slot look better but they didn't look as neat as yours.


Oh sorry, 'prn' is a nursing/medical term meaning as necessary.


----------



## nmgarrity (Oct 27, 2014)

&#128077;&#127996;&#128521;


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

I've posted my completed scarf here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-386519-1.html


----------



## iwed77 (Feb 8, 2017)

I've been wanting to make this pfeilraupe scarf, Maggie. Can I also get the English translation, please?


----------



## iwed77 (Feb 8, 2017)

I've been wanting to make this pfeilraupe scarf, Maggie. Can I also get the English translation, please?


----------

